# HELP! Puppy bleedin from bottom!



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

One of our 7 week old cocker pups is bleeding from his bum. usuallywhen he poos. What is wrong with him. We are taking him to the vet next weekend, but what do you think it is??


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok 21 views and no replies! Why won't anyone tell me!! We think it is worms but could there be any other possibilities!?


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Taking him to the vet NEXT weekend is possibly not an option. I would think that 21 views with no reply is no one has an answer. I would suggest that you take this wee lil puppy into the vets asap before whatever he is suffering from worsens. 
There are many weekend vets open normal surgery hours if your vet is not. 
I am sure your vet will be able to get to the bottom of whatever is wrong with this little puppy.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Did u get to the vet yet? Hope ickle puppy is OK


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

No we haven't been to the vet yet. 

I have looked up on the internet about it and most things say it is worms. My dad has wormed him yesterday. If he doesn't clear up then dfinitley a trip to the vets. Thanks for your help and concern guys


----------



## whispers (Sep 2, 2008)

I bred cocker spaniels for years, never came across this in a pup only in an adult when they had raided a bin and got hold of chicken bones which she then had to pass. Is it possible the pup has been chewing on something that might splinter, some of the natural chews can be pretty hard. How old are the puppies?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Have u changed their diet quite often???? becoz that can give them the shites and wile they are shiteing alot it can tear the sides of their lil bums.

There is also something else that could be the prob...i forgot the name of the blooy thing ffs...but i do know tablets will clear that up....so get him to the vets mate, coz it wont go away and clear....it goes and comes....so get him to vet.

i know all this coz my sista had that problem wiv her bully.


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Take him to the vets ASAP, no point waiting and hoping its going to get better!!!! If you wait until next weekend then the puppy could and more than likely get REALLY ill and you will regret ever waiting. As he is so young I wouldnt take any chances............


----------



## newfie2 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you were pooing blood would you wait till next week before you went to the doctor..... TAKE HIM TO THE VET NOW!!


----------



## jenasis2822 (Oct 4, 2008)

i have to agree with taking him to the vets now as puppys r so fragile specially at his young age and by wsiting you could be causing further damage! pls take him asap it isnt fair on him.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

They are 7 weeks. Umm no i don't think they have gotten hold of anything that could tear or hurt his bum. 

I know we have to take him to the vet, but i have checked numerous sites and it says it could be due to worms. Dad is worming them checking him everytime he poops then if nothing clears up then off to the vets we go. We obviously will take him before but I said that to say the latest will be kind of thing. Sorry it didn't make sense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Constant pooing can cause the rectum to tear causing blood loss. It is very sore and very painful. You need to take pup to vets at earliest opportunity. In the meantime put some vaseline on pups anal ring that will ease the straining.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay thank you Mrs D i will bear that in mind. He doesn't cry or anything when he poops doesn't even strain or wince.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Constant pooing can cause the rectum to tear causing blood loss. It is very sore and very painful. You need to take pup to vets at earliest opportunity. In the meantime put some vaseline on pups anal ring that will ease the straining.


thats a better way of explaining it lol...i just so am not got at explaining things lol.


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

I still wouldnt wait and "hope" it will clear up before you decide to take it to the vets. As you said the pup is 7 weeks and is still very young, anything can go wrong at this age and you really should take it to the vets.

My puppy mia developed a cough in the 2nd week of getting her and we put it off for a few days because we thought it was "just a liitle cough". On the Sunday morning she was so poorly struggling to breathe and her eyes barely open. I was so angry at myself because I hadnt taken her to the vet and that she became so poorly. 

I was lucky that we had an emergency vets that we could go to and they were brilliant in treating her with a anti inflammertory jab for the pain and a antibiotic jab. Within a few hours she was getting back to her old self but I still felt so guilty.

PLEASE take your pup to the vet before its too late!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> thats a better way of explaining it lol...i just so am not got at explaining things lol.


as long as they don't do what ur blue box says cos that could bring tears to pups eyes


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I would be at the Vet. It could be Gastroenteritis and if pup keeps pooping blood poo it will go down fast.
Antibiotics may be needed. Are the rest of litter okay?
Worms can cause bloody poo. Is the pup's tummy bloated looking? Try gently pressing bowel just in front of hind legs, does pup yelp?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

The rest of the litter is absoloutley fine. Stools are normal. The puppy that has it acts fine too chirpy and wagging his tail bouncing around like all the others. He doesn't make a fuss when he poos aswell. His tummy was slightly bloated but since he has been wormed again it has gone down. We do think it is worms, however if it continues defintiley to the vets


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just wondered if doggys bleeding had stopped?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah and he has gone to a new home :d Turns out he just had a little tummy upset that cleared within a day after some medication


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Yeah and he has gone to a new home :d Turns out he just had a little tummy upset that cleared within a day after some medication


Aw thats good news


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Bloody hell you've got your hands full with a litter of cocker pups AND new born lab pups!  Were both litters planned?! Blimey...


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ignore me, didnt read to the end of the thread lol but have now!!!


----------



## eivissa minx (Sep 3, 2008)

I just came across this post, not been on here for a while so sorry if its a late reply but my little pebbles had blood in her poop a few weeks ago, (not that i scan her poop as a rule but she had been having sickness and diarreah for a few days so i was being vigilant!) anyway i went straight to the vets and it turned out that poor little pebbles has collitis (doggy form of irritable bowel) he said to stick with purina puppy plan and not to give her any more treats. Her poop is much improved since this advice and no more blood thankfully. Hope this helps, im sure your doggy hasnt got this but what i learned from the vets diagnosis is that too much variation in a small dogs diet isnt the way forward. I always thought pebbles got bored with her food when she looks at what shes got then at what im having but the vet said i need to be cruel to be kind and as much as its a bit upsetting watching her giving me the sad eyes i know im now doing the right thing, best of luck.


----------

